

Show HN: Buster: Static site generator for Ghost and Github Pages. - axitkhurana
http://blog.axitkhurana.com/introducing-buster/

======
brickmort
Awesome! It's really cool to see a static generator for Ghost being released
so soon after the public release of Ghost - [http://blog.ghost.org/public-
launch/](http://blog.ghost.org/public-launch/)

Kudos!

~~~
axitkhurana
Thanks! Do try it out :)

